

Ask YC: funded startups and their status - join_startup

Is there a list showing all the YC startups to date, and how they are doing now (eg. funding rounds, acquisition, deadpool)?
======
pg
We have a (sometimes out of date) list in the YC FAQ of all the startups that
are currently launched.

<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

We don't list the ones that aren't launched yet because they don't want us to.
We don't publish info about funding rounds for the same reason, but the ones
that they want to be public knowledge you can usually find in e.g. Crunchbase.

------
tehwayne
older and interesting blog post:
[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator.html)

not sure how accurate it actually is, just read it awhile back

------
pogos
some ycombinator investments are listed here:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator>

------
JoeAltmaier
No; too much risk of realizing "The Emperor has no clothes"

